# Australia in July 2007 - timeshare availability??



## Jwerking (Aug 27, 2006)

My daughter is in the process of applying for a Study Abroad Program in Sydney for the Spring of 2007 - Feb to end of June/early July.  I would like to take the opportunity to go visit her while she is there and take her on vacation to other parts of Australia.  So maybe a few days in Sydney, a week for sure up in Pt. Arthur/Cairns to do the Reef, etc.  Have looked at past threads to see recommendations of other suggestions - so will keep those in mind. 

Would love to see kangaroos and koala bears - where do we see those besides a zoo?

Also, RCI does not have alot of availability for July right now - also none - is this typical?   When are the schools out in Australia - isn't this is the winter?  I do see quite a few RCI rentals that are reasonably priced - but they may be long gone by the time all this is settled.

I have some SA weeks that I plan to deposit with DAE and request exchanges.  When do DAE weeks usually become available?

Any comments would be appreciated!

Joyce


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2006)

We just returned from a two week vacation in Australia (1 week in Sydney and 1 week in the Cairns area).  The trip was great.  First, I wish you luck finding a timeshare in these two areas.  Our searches in RCI revealed nothing.  And, I'm not sure there is really anything in the Sydney area.  

As far as kangaroos and kuolas, outside Sydney, on the way to the Blue Mountains, we stopped at the Featherdale Wildlife Park.  There, the kids got to feed kangaroos and pet them and stand next to a kuola, pet it and have a picture taken.  Better yet, when you are in the Cairns area, go to the Kuranda Village in the rainforest.  There is a wildlife area and for $15 each, the kids got to hold a kuola.   The kids loved it and we took lots of pictures.  The kids also got to feed the kangaroos there, but it wasn't as nice at Featherdale.  

We also did two trips to the Great Barrier Reef.  You will love Australia.  We did!  Tim


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Aug 28, 2006)

We spent 2 weeks in Austrailia in April.  One week at the Worldmark at Kirra Beach (#7809) which is an hour south of Brisbane. While there we visited the Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary.  It was a grand experience. We got to feed the roos and learned about all of the various animal including the Kolas.  The second week we flew to Melbourne and drove about 200 k north to the town of Numurkah. There we stayed at the Lakeside Country Club (#7878). This is more of a local tourist area but there was alot to do and we even got to do a half day safarri in to the outback and saw both roos and Kolas in the wild.  

We very much enjoyed our experience and would not hesitate to recommend it.  If you have specific questions email me.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## chubby (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Jwerking

Time shares in Sydney there is one in Manly a suberb of Sydney I have herd it is not much of a place to stay in and there is a World Mark resort in the city we have never stayed at ether of the resorts we always at hotels there if we stay there. 
The Cairns timeshares are mostly rentals they are resorts that RCI have got they are Breakfree resorts and Wentworth Resorts World mark have a resort up there but is hard to get into .To get the rentals lookup extra vacations.
Yes it is winter time in July but there are a lot of travelers go north for the winter as it is tropical weather and warm .
To see kangaroos in the wild you will see them in most national parks koalas are harder to find as they hide in the trees if you are going down Melbourne way a timeshare resort that they come into every evening it is Kynton Bushland resort 0830 it is north west of Melbourne about an hour out of the city
School holidays over here each state is a little differant in time of each other but there go from the last week in June to The 2 week in July 
Dae would esy get you exchanges down south or the  Gold Coast but up around Cairns I would go to the rentals .
Must see things up there is the reef and do take the train trip up to Kuranda and take the chair lift over the tree tops down to near Cairns if you come down to Melbourne do drive or take a tour of the Great Ocean Road it is a must see 
If I can help you with any other thing just ask


----------



## sage (Aug 28, 2006)

*Sydney & Cairns in July*

Hi Jwerking,
I agree with the previous posts that there are not many timeshares around Sydney or Cairns  unless you are with II. You may be able to get the APVC Pinacle apartments  the centre of Sydney (Darling Harbour) if lucky and APVC also own apartments in Cairns.

If you only have a couple of weeks to sightsee, do the sights in Sydney (opera House, Zoo or Featherdale Wildlife Park, Sydney Harbour Bridge climb and the Blue Mountains. You can buy Entertainment books (like the ones you can buy in the US) for about AU$60. Well worth the price for the discounts on attractions.

I would definitely recommend going to Cairns. Include a trip to the reef; Kuranda; and the crocodile farm (should be able to pat a koala and a roo here).

If you can afford it, a trip to Uluru &  Alice Springs in the red centre is an absolute must!

If you want cheap rentals and are willing to risk short notice bookings try – lastminute.com.au 
needitnow.com.au
accor.com.au   They have cheap rates about a month out from when you need to stay – they  are also where the APVC timeshares are.  Best place in Cairns – 10 pools, nightclub, beach – just perfect.

Also remember that if your daughter is already 18 when she is here – she can get into the bars and casinos. This may mean you can go out at night a bit more if in Cairns as there is not much to do at night there.

Winter school holidays here are in the first 2 weeks of July – we have 4 lots per year – spread out to make it easier for holidaying and for the kids. Book your flights early if you are traveling up north during this time as flights get full pretty quickly. Everyone goes north to avoid the cold.

Hope you find what you want and hope your daughter has a great exchange.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 28, 2006)

DAE is your best bet for Australia / New Zealand, but you might also try www.interchange-timeshare.com.au


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 28, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> Hi Jwerking,
> I agree with the previous posts that there are not many timeshares around Sydney or Cairns  unless you are with II. You may be able to get the APVC Pinacle apartments  the centre of Sydney (Darling Harbour) if lucky and APVC also own apartments in Cairns.
> 
> If you only have a couple of weeks to sightsee, do the sights in Sydney (opera House, Zoo or Featherdale Wildlife Park, Sydney Harbour Bridge climb and the Blue Mountains. You can buy Entertainment books (like the ones you can buy in the US) for about AU$60. Well worth the price for the discounts on attractions.
> ...



Wow, thank all of you for your great comments.  Yes, I figured that the first 2 weeks in July were school holidays - because when I checked the RCI getaways- all weeks were available except for those.  We all know that the kids drive the vacation industry.  

Yes, I would like cheap rentals.  Are the last minute sites for hotel rooms or apartments?  Looks like the stradegy is to stay in Sydney and more southern areas until the kids are back in school after the first few weeks in July.  Wow, think my boss will give me 6 wks off - that would be awesome - but it may break the bank!!!  BTW, in US terms, how expensive are things in OZ?

Joyce


----------



## sage (Aug 28, 2006)

Joyce,
Glad to hear that my info is useful.
The websites 
lastminute.com.au 
needitnow.com.au
accor.com.au
all have hotel accommodation. Accor also offers apartments. They are usually at ½ off. If you buy an entertainment book (next years 2007/08- comes out in April/May) they have a lot of ½ price off the rack rate for large hotels.

Australia is more expensive than the US BUT our current exchange rate is great for you – our dollar gets 75c US. I think this converts to about AU$1.33 for each US dollar.

You can get around Sydney relatively cheaply using public transport.
Most of the city's attractions are a short walk, bus, train or ferry ride from the centre of town. They are mainly around the Harbour. Bondi Beach is a short bus ride from the city.

You can catch a train up to the Blue Mountains but a day trip would get you around to more sights.

We also have a cheap airline that has started up – Jetstar – basic but cheap. They have specials on the web all the time.  

If you have the time, also go down to Melbourne, Victoria. You can see the Fairy Penguins at Phillip Island; go to the old gold mining towns of Ballarat & Bendigo to see how life was over 100 years ago; and drive the Great Ocean Road to see the 12 Apostles – stunning.

Look these sites up on the net for more info. You should be able to search for them under Tourism NSW
Tourism Victoria
Cairns and Far North Queensland.

Sage


----------



## chubby (Aug 29, 2006)

The only thing I could add to this list is Fuel is $1-40 to $1-50 per litre over here and rising 
Motels cost $80.00 to $150.00 you can get cabins in caravan parks for about the same they are two bedrooms with a kitchen lounge room just the basic type of accommodation  the main thing is ask to look at what you are going to get the two top parks groups are 
www.big4.com.au
www.toptouristparks.com.au

In the large cities we use 
www.accorhotels.com.au
www.quickbeds.com

The other that have been mentioned are ok also.
The air lines over here are Qantas , virginblue and jetstare just put the com.au after each they all run differant prices jetstare you must be there 1 hour before your flight or they will not let you on and the also fly into an airport at Avolone it is half from Melbourne and Geelong so make shore you go to Tullamarine Melbourne Airport if you use them.
You have  been given good info from Sage hope this trip comes off for you


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 30, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> Joyce,
> Glad to hear that my info is useful.
> The websites
> lastminute.com.au
> ...



Sage and Chubby:

Thanks again.  I was browsing thru a tour book yesterday - one with lots of pictures- and was really impressed.  The Great Ocean Road looks awesome, but it was stated that it is cold and wet there in the Winter and I am talking about July - which is the middle of winter - I think??  

The last thing I want to do is to drive the Road in a rain storm with all the hairpin turns.  Would have to add maybe a day or two to provide for some flexibility on doing it on a nice day.  Does it rain for many days straight?

When we were in Austrian mountains this past May - we had some pretty rainy and cold weather and it certainly compromised the enjoyment of the vacation.

The first time we did the Pacific Coast Drive on the West Coast- it was fogged in and literally nothing to see.  I had made reservations to see Hearst Castle months in advance and we could not even see the house from the pool area is was so foggy - visibility of about a hazy 10ft.  So you can see that I do not have good luck with weather.

Joyce


----------



## sage (Aug 31, 2006)

*Winter weather in Sydney*

Hi Jwerking,

It is rather cold in winter and can be wet but we are in the middle of one of the biggest droughts NSW has ever had. Our dam levels are about 40% so wet weather may not really be an issue. 
Most of this winter has been very dry with more cloud than rain.

The Blue Mountains do get cold (depends on what you call cold). Sydney’s winters are usually mild with the coldest day being about 14 C (57F) and some days hitting 19C (62F). Up in the mountains it can get a little colder (maybe 45F). It does get foggy up there but on a clear day it is well worth the visit.
The Great Ocean Road gets the wind from the Southern Ocean – nice and icy – but that too is well worth the discomfort. Bring a thermos, beanie, gloves and good jacket and you should be right – after all your winters are freezing!
Sage


----------



## chubby (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi again 

Yes July is mid winter  but the winter to your winter can not be compared I would think it can be cold and wet for two or three days  and then you get a few nice days  as we live near the Great Ocean Road it has lots to offer when the sea is rough as well as calm weather to see the sea pound the cliffs is amazing as well as the good days. This year the weather has been the dryest ever so god only knows what it will be like next year my advice to you if you do drive the Great Ocean Road try and do it mid week less traffic it is very safe if you take your time


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 31, 2006)

Sage and Chubby:

Great advice from the both of you.  Thank you, Sage, for giving temps in "F", I do have a hard time converting.  Yes, you are both right that it does not compare to our winters on the East Coast.  Luckily in the Wash. DC metro area, those real cold days are few.  My oldest daughter graduated from college last year and is working in Milwaukee ( about 100 mile north of Chicago on the lake) - she called me one day and told me it was negative 23 F one day.  That is cold!

Are there timeshares in the Melbourne area that are a convenient location for doing the Ocean Drive.  

BTW, I believe one of my daughter's options is also a college in Melbourne for the exchange.  Would be nice to hear your comments on Melbourne versus Sydney in that regard.

Thanks again, 

Joyce


----------



## chubby (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi again 

We never have it that cold here a cold day to us is a frost in the morning of 1 or 3 c below and then a nice day most time for an all day winter wet cold day is about 6 to 10c day the south winds can get a cold chill but not any way near that what you get.
Ok timeshare near the Great Ocean Road it is near the start of the road at Torquay near Geelong it is Bellbrea Country Club 3958  it is out in the country and the is plenty wild life in the area we have stayed at this timeshare and found it to be ok but to drive the ocean road and to see it well I would stop at a motels some where along the way or at Warrnambool and see the sound and light show at the maratime village and then go back to Melbourne by the in land road I am going to give you 2 web sites for the road 
www.greatoceanrd.org.au
www.greatoceanroad.com.au
These will give you more info than I can give you
Melbourne against Sydney both these citys are the two biggest citys we have and both have there good points if you live in Sydney it is the best if you live in Melboune it is the best  so I could not tell you wich place is the best Sydney is more hilly and we find it more harder to drive in as the  streets are narrower and one way Melbourne the streets are wider and most are two way but you have to share the road with trams  Melbourne has more flatter. Sydney is on one of the best harbours in the world and has the Blue Mountains just inland from it they are very ruggard  and Melbourne is set at the end of Port Phillip bay and has the Yarra river running through it and the Dandenong Ranges to the east of it  there are more timeshares around  just out of Melbourne then Sydney has .These are mostly only about 1 and half hour drive to the city and some the trains would get you into the city.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 2, 2006)

FYI:
WorldMark has a converted "suite hotel" in Sydney at Darling Harbour, called Trendwest Suites Sydney

http://www.worldmarksouthpacific.com.au/resorts/sydney.shtml#credits

By coincidence, we stayed at this suite hotel in May 2001 (before it was purchased by Trendwest) when we were in Sydney. You can walk to the Opera House and many other attractions. It is also on the monorail.

We stayed at WorldMark Cairns during that trip as well. The WM Cairns resort location is a 10 minute drive to downtown Cairns. The resort is part of an apartment complex, and was very nicely appointed. It is across the street from the golf course.


----------



## ausman (Sep 3, 2006)

Jwerking said:
			
		

> Sage and Chubby:
> 
> Great advice from the both of you.  Thank you, Sage, for giving temps in "F", I do have a hard time converting.  Yes, you are both right that it does not compare to our winters on the East Coast.  Luckily in the Wash. DC metro area, those real cold days are few.  My oldest daughter graduated from college last year and is working in Milwaukee ( about 100 mile north of Chicago on the lake) - she called me one day and told me it was negative 23 F one day.  That is cold!
> 
> ...



The C to F conversion is rather easy if using an approximation. Double the C number and add 30. Pretty good for the normal ranges, on the extremes use the actual formula.

Washington weather would equate to some spot in Oz, I'm just not sure where now. Try Canberra and South or East as a starting point.

Melboune V's Sydney is like the North and South in the US, a historical competition with no clear winner. So pick a college on other factors.

I came late to the discussion and now trying to see prior posts without success think the important points were already covered.
Best of luck on your trip.


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Chubby:

Thanks for the links for the Ocean Road - the drive truly looks awesome.  Australia looks like a wonderful country - full of spectacular sites to see and visit. What I really need to do is come for a year and see everything.  Of course, the problem is $$$ - as I am not one of the rich and famous.  

Do you guys drive on the left in Oz?  Please tell me no.  I noticed it in one of the picture in one of the links of the Ocean Road.  I cannot tell you how difficult that switch to the other side is for us Yanks.  Is the steering column on the right like in the UK?  Please, please, say no.

That is where the real problem lies.  Is is inconvenient being on the other side of the road, but we lose all perspective when the steering wheel is on the right.  We just cannot figure it out and had lots of mishaps in the UK due to this issue.  My husband blew out a tire by hitting the curb and we kept hitting our rear view mirror and it would fall off.  Sad to say, we had a brand new rental car - literally, we were the first ones to drive it.  We could never even park the car.  I hope the roads are wide in Oz and not narrow like in UK - or this is going to be a nightmare.  I am stressing about this whole issue already as I type.  UGH!

Joyce


----------



## chubby (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Joyce

We all have the  $$$ probelm and what we could do with more the only  thing you have is the exchange is in your way about $1.30 to your $1.00.
Know the bad news that steering wheel is on the right hand side and you drive on the over side of the road to you the roads are wider than the UK over here and most have white line down the middle it is only the country back roads that do not have the line in the middle it is the same trouble we have when going your way just take your time when driving and let overs that are in a hurry pass our speed limit is 100KLS or about 66MPH your speed in towns is lower do not go over the speed limit or you  will get a fine as there are radars and cameras every where only aloud 3KLS over the limit over here.


----------



## Sydney (Sep 5, 2006)

We drove the Great Ocean Road at the beginning of August. Weather was absolutely beautiful. If it's any consolation, along that road, there are plenty of signs for the benefit of tourists telling you to drive on the left side.
Yes, do not go over the speed limit, not even by 2 kms as you will get a fine. The state of Victoria is obsessive about fines as we found out after moving here from New South Wales. We got two fines in one day on a motorway going 84km in an 80km zone. Why the heck is the motorway/freeway limited to 80km Chubby?

In Sydney, you get about a 10% grace but not in Victoria.


----------



## chubby (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Sydney

Wow two fines in one day and at most likly $130.00 each not a happy day  you are only aloud 3KLS over the speed limit down here or they have you 
The speed limit on the motorway you could ring the RTA they should have the answer if it is not being repaired  it does seem slow
I wonder if it happens in any other places we have radar cameras on over passes on power poles to the plain motor car dash boards and even up trees it is a good money makeing thing for the goverment


----------

